# Ovulated CD 15 - 4pm or CD 16 - 8.30am



## ehjmorris

Hi

Would you say by these tests I ovulated one CD 15 - 4pm or CD 16 a 8.30am

it started to go lighter by yesterday afternoon/ this morning (bottom two)

thanks!


----------



## Lozb

So they look positive cd15 but u normally O about 24-36 hours after so you could have O’d cd16ish.


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I think you ovulated CD 16, the day after your last positive


----------



## Bevziibubble

I would say cd 16. Good luck :D


----------



## Pne1985

I agree, I would day say cd16, could be anytime though on that day.


----------

